# Rottweiler in Europe



## Johnstorm (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi

When travelling around the UK our Rotti always comes with us. However when we go to Europe he stays in kennels at home. We are now thinking about getting him a Pet Passport.

I know in the main Europe has a much better approach to canine matters than the UK, but was wondering if anyone had any experience regarding touring in Europe with this particular breed, or another of the guarding breed.

I was particularly thinking about the ferry companies view on this breed, if there are any problems/regulations in any particular country, and also any general problems with MH sites etc.

I realize that there may be the odd site, as in the UK that is not happy with having a "guarding" breed staying, but wondered if a more general rule applied.

thanks


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

A lot of French campsites have a ban on 'certain breeds'. It might restrict your choice of sites.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I think you will be fine with the ferry companies. Not on there long are you?
Germany was bringing in some draconian laws on guarding breeds a while back. Don't know if they implemented them or not though.
In general the French are dog lovers. They are very tolerant of them and you can often take them into restaurants etc. Of course you will find sites that have restrictions but then you move on.


----------



## zulu (May 9, 2005)

Hi, we always take our Rottweiller with us to France and Spain, no problems with the ferry company's although they always ask me to
run the scanner over him for chip ID and customs seem to always
want me to take him out of the motorhome to do a token seach.
Perhaps they think he is guarding something we shouldn't have.

France and Spain have some very strict laws as I understand it,
in both country's the dog has to be muzzled and on a 1 metre lead
in any public place, in general we have been told they are a disliked breed and we have had people stare, point and even crane their 
neck out of cafe windows when we walk by.

Like a few people we met with a Rotty, we would let him off the lead to run
when there was no one about, as someone told us they have a lot of laws
there and most people bend them!

We met lots of motorhomers on our 5 month winter trip, quite a few would not leave the M/H together even to go shopping, what we used to 
do when we stopped epecially in supermarkets was walk him around 
first then put him back in, never had any problems.

Hope this is helpful.
JamesH


----------



## 122968 (Apr 30, 2009)

took my royttie to spain bennidorm had no probs. had the freedom of one of the local pubs sat outside chinese restaraunt terrace was fine.. decided to move when the chef asked to take her for a walk. :lol:


----------



## Johnstorm (Sep 23, 2006)

Hi,

Thanks everybody for the information. I think we will go ahead and get the pet passport so Charlie can visit Europe with us. Its nice going away, but after a few days we really miss his presence.


----------

